# My ride, 04 stang.



## George G (Nov 19, 2010)

Last week, I put it up for the winter


----------



## mga (Nov 29, 2010)

nice lookin' ride.

i owned an '81 corvette for several years...stored it every winter, etc etc....the damn car was a money pit! when i finally sold it, i lost a couple of grand, but, i figured if i kept it, it would always keep drawing money out of me. big mistake buying that piece of junk.

owned a '64 mustang when i was younger....cool cars and the new ones are HOT!


----------

